# When will he lose his baby teeth?



## Aspen22summer (Jan 6, 2015)

Tank is four months old and I was wondering when he will loose his baby teeth. It doesn't look like he has lost any yet.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Should be soon, but teething can come as late as 6 months. When u start seeing blood on the gums, that's a sign they are teething.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

5-6 months is usually when they start. Honestly, raised 4 puppies now and rarely saw puppy teeth lost. I couldn't tell you when any of them actually started teething


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

And here i had the vet tell me on Sunday that the fact Ruger (now 15 weeks) still had all his puppy teeth wasn't "textbook", but just meant "he'll be bigger than initially expected."


----------



## little_paws (Sep 22, 2014)

Kali has officially lost all her baby teeth. She is 5 months, 10 days old.


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

Ours lost his from about 4 months to 5.5 months, Right when his ears made their upward migration. We made him lots of large ice cubes to chomp on which he enjoyed.


----------



## Aspen22summer (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh okay! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Majolica (Feb 18, 2015)

My puppy had new adult teeth in front by the time she actually turned 4 months old. Now she is 20 weeks, and all of the incisors are adult teeth.

Something I found interesting though: I groom dogs for a vet clinic and one of the other employees got a Maltese/Poodle mix who is one week younger than my puppy. I noticed last week during her groom that she had not lost any baby teeth yet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo is almost 6 months and all adult teeth are in.


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

B&Cgetapup said:


> Ours lost his from about 4 months to 5.5 months, Right when his ears made their upward migration. We made him lots of large ice cubes to chomp on which he enjoyed.


This and frozen watermelon chunks got mine through that stage 

Cobe hit 4.5 months before he lost any baby teeth (with the exception of his two canines, which we had ripped out a month before trying to pull a tree root out of the ground... lesson learned, don't let your boyfriend puppysit), and in two weeks had lost every one of them. Poor guy.


----------



## Mighty_Mouse (Feb 8, 2015)

My Harley just started getting her adult teeth in at exactly four months. But her baby teeth ARE STILL THERE! is that normal?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

From what I understand, the adult teeth push out the baby/milk teeth. You should contact your vet, and ask what to do...do they get pulled out. Must be uncomfortable for your dogs mouth..two sets of teeth..


----------

